# Fenix HL20 vs Zebralight 501W



## barry1me (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys looking to get one of these lights to work for hunting/Camping I really like the Fenix as the cost is attractive and I know they make great lights. I know the Zebralight has excellent battery life which makes it attractive for camping. Thoughts?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 13, 2010)

I would wait for the Zebralight H51! 200 lumen on 1xAA is great, for 0,9 hours. Should be here in a week or two? Much brighter than the others on one AA. I actually like the 501 better than HL20  you will be a happy camper with a Zebralight


----------



## ryanandty (Aug 13, 2010)

I have no experience with the fenix, but the h501w with the new UI is a most excellent, versatile flood light. It also has a great tint. Remember though, the h501w has no real throw, just enough to see about 30 - 40 ft in front of you (experienced night hikers chime in!), it's enough to see where you're going. 

I imagine the ZL would be great around a campsite, as it lights up just about everything in your field of view with an equal amount of brightness.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 13, 2010)

i love my H501w. great tint for outdoors. no experience with the HL20 though. the h501w is more than just a headlamp, its my most carried edc, and i never have it on my head. usually clipped to my front shirt pocket.

wait for the H51 to make a decision.

im waiting for a h51w


----------



## tedh (Aug 13, 2010)

I have both, and have used both for camping. the 501w is a great task light, but it's not so good if you want to actually hike with it - the wide beam doesn't throw very far. The HL20 has good throw, but then you can flip down the diffuser for task lighting. If I had to pick one for all-around use, it would probably be the HL20, simply because of the limited throw of the 501w. I say this reluctantly, because the 501w is a better design, lighter, with a better band, a better interface, and better light levels. But if you need to see a trail marker 50 feet away, the 501w isn't the right tool. 

Like many others here, I"m waiting for the H51. Should have the throw of the HL20, which is good. Now, if only someone would make a decent diffuser for it! 

Ted


----------



## barry1me (Aug 13, 2010)

im a newb with lights so escuse my ignorance......I was just checking out the H31 with CR123 and that looks like a solid setup. From what I have read is the CR123s are less prone to battery drain due to temperature variations...Should I be more interested in the H31? Im setting up my Bug out Bag and Im trying to keep things common and I plan to do a CR123 flashlight as well. Thoughts?


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 14, 2010)

123s are awesome- and you can get rechargeables too
tho not all cr123lights will use them (they have higher voltage)


----------



## cistallus (Aug 14, 2010)

barry1me said:


> im a newb with lights so escuse my ignorance......I was just checking out the H31 with CR123 and that looks like a solid setup. From what I have read is the CR123s are less prone to battery drain due to temperature variations...Should I be more interested in the H31? Im setting up my Bug out Bag and Im trying to keep things common and I plan to do a CR123 flashlight as well. Thoughts?


Everything you said is fine but remember that non-rechargeable primary lithium batteries are also available in AA and AAA size (Ultimate Lithium and similar), different type and voltage but with similar wide temperature range and long shelf life characteristics.

So don't feel you *must* use CR123 for those reasons, you have more choices than that.

Also, Sanyo Eneloop are very nice batteries; they state a temperature range of 23 to 122 degrees F if that's wide enough for you.


----------



## barry1me (Aug 14, 2010)

cistallus said:


> Everything you said is fine but remember that non-rechargeable primary lithium batteries are also available in AA and AAA size (Ultimate Lithium and similar), different type and voltage but with similar wide temperature range and long shelf life characteristics.
> 
> So don't feel you *must* use CR123 for those reasons, you have more choices than that.
> 
> Also, Sanyo Eneloop are very nice batteries; they state a temperature range of 23 to 122 degrees F if that's wide enough for you.



so with the 501w can it run on a lithiom AA? What is the advantage of CR123 over AA lithium? Can you use standard AA as well as lithiom AAs in the 501W?


----------



## skyfire (Aug 14, 2010)

barry1me said:


> so with the 501w can it run on a lithiom AA? What is the advantage of CR123 over AA lithium? Can you use standard AA as well as lithiom AAs in the 501W?


 

i only run my h501w on energizer lithiums. these are rated at 1.5v, same as an alkaline. eneloops, or duraloops are a good option too if you want to use rechargebles. i tried an AW14500 li-ion and it appeared dimmer, so its not designed to handle that high of a voltage.

the advantage of cr123 lithiums are that they put out 3 volts. and most people prefer the form factor of cr123a.


----------



## cistallus (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, the H501w can run on any AA-size battery - alkaline, NiMh (Eneloop or others), primary lithium, and lithium ion - but for the latter, the protected 14500 batteries I had were a bit too long so I had to use unprotected ones, so have to be sure not to run them down too far. For me, the best battery for this light is an Eneloop AA.

There are a lot of details and technical aspects, but you can consider that a CR123 has roughly the same energy as a primary lithium AA (like Ultimate Lithium).

The important thing, if you plan to use the light very much, is to make sure it can take both a rechargeable, and a primary, so you have flexibility. So in an H50 or H501 you could use any AA - alkaline, NiMh, lithium primary, or lithium ion (and probably carbon-zinc too). An H31 could use a CR123A, or a lithium ion 16340 (aka RCR123).

If you are hunting/camping and run down/run out of batteries, which type of battery do you think that the only little store for 60 miles around will have?


----------



## barry1me (Aug 15, 2010)

cistallus said:


> Yes, the H501w can run on any AA-size battery - alkaline, NiMh (Eneloop or others), primary lithium, and lithium ion - but for the latter, the protected 14500 batteries I had were a bit too long so I had to use unprotected ones, so have to be sure not to run them down too far. For me, the best battery for this light is an Eneloop AA.
> 
> There are a lot of details and technical aspects, but you can consider that a CR123 has roughly the same energy as a primary lithium AA (like Ultimate Lithium).
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for that post that is very insightful for me.....and to your question I would suspect AAs would be easier to come by. My plan is to get a headlamp and a flashlight to be common batteries as to cut down on complexity in backpack battery surplus. How do the AA lithiums comapre to a CR123 for battery life in cold conditions?


----------



## entoptics (Aug 15, 2010)

Lithium primary batteries (both AA and CR123) are outstanding in terms of cold/hot performance, energy density, and shelf life. Probably the best there is of any chemistry. Their chief drawback is price. At $1-$2 each, they are not good for "putzing around" with your sweet new light, and of course they have to be thrown in away when they are used up.

Li-ion rechargeables have nearly the same properties, but can be recharged. Their drawbacks are 1) very limited availability and 2) fire hazards from over discharging and charging. Obviously, these are the cream of the crop since pretty much every portable electronic device uses them (laptops, cell phones, etc). 14500 = AA size (but 3.7 volts instead of 1.5 volts). A 14500 will barbecue an AA device that isn't designed for the higher voltage. Many flashlights are designed for them though, but by no means all (Fenix AA lights for instance are NOT, while Quark, ZebraLight, JetBeam, and NiteCore among others are).

Low self discharge (LSD) AA NiMH rechargeable batteries are a superb compromise between Li-primary and Li-ion. They are cheap, easy to find, and have pretty decent cold/hot properties. They will work in any AA rated device. They also have a moderately long shelf life (1-2 years). They are generally sold/labeled as "Pre-charged" ready to use rechargeable.

Regular AA NiMH rechargeable batteries have better energy density (longer run times) than LSD NiMH cells, but they self discharge rapidly, and will go dead within a few weeks/months. Great for constant use devices, but not good for long term, low use devices in which a battery might sit for many weeks/months.

Hope that clears up some things. For a single AA light, be sure to check the "operating voltage" stats. Anything that says it can handle a maximum of at least 4.2 volts will handle every AA size battery. If you don't intend to invest the cash in a Li-ion rechargeable setup (~$40) then I wouldn't worry about it much, and I'd go with NiMH LSD cells and a cheap charger (Sanyo Eneloop, Duracell, Rayovac Platinum).


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 16, 2010)

I own both. If I could only have one it would be the HL20 but that being said use the H501w more for camp use. I take the HL20 for the daypack/GHB. I just can't hike with the 80 degree flood on less known trails. I am looking into the H51 so maybe hold off and see how the reviews work out.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 17, 2010)

I own both too. I have them both on the zebralight head band. 

Ideally I want a second 501w, one either side of the HL20 for my peripheral vision. Wish the HL20 was a warm tint too.


----------



## barry1me (Aug 18, 2010)

so it sounds like for a wide beam for camping/hunting the HL20 might be a better setup. Will the HL20 work with a Lithium AA? Since I will use this for hunting I need something that will last in cold weather


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 18, 2010)

The HL20 has a narrower beam than the H501w and the diffuser can glare on the higher settings. Yes the HL20 works with Lithium primaries and so does the ZL.


----------



## peekay331 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had both. If you need the compactness, get the 501W. If you need the versatility of the spot beam, get the HL20. Although the HL20 was partially plastic, it is plenty durable. I've also had no glaring issues as others have reported.


----------



## workingmids (Aug 19, 2010)

A little off track, but I recently received the H501w and an informal comparison to my Saint supported the comments about the Zebra in "natural" tint. 

The H501w assembly of the switch area was a little off, though I have not water/rain tested, worked flawlessly, producing a clean broad warm flood that is perfect for reading typical printed matter and camp use, the primary reasons for the purchase. Stages are nicely different and functional, but not adequate for cycling or hiking for me. UI modulation with winter gloves was not an issue; though I find the Saint's rheostat style near perfect. The Saint's spill was wider, had greater throw with the slight greenish tinit when compared directly, and has enough throw for hiking, but I like the H501w so much I joined the backorder crowd for the H51, hoping it will be as versatile as the Saint minimus, with more throw, and replacing a bulkier less versatile Princeton in my BOB. 

Sure would like to see a red and green filter accessory for these lights.

Though I own numerous Fenix lights, their headlamps aren't my cup of tea.

I was unaware of the Zebralight, and many other brands until arriving at this forum, and continued to be impressed with the CPR members and the apparent responsiveness of the manufactures to this group.


----------



## Zenster (Aug 20, 2010)

workingmids said:


> I was unaware of the Zebralight, and many other brands until arriving at this forum, and continued to be impressed with the CPR members and the apparent responsiveness of the manufactures to this group.


 
Hence the phrase: "CPF Rocks!" 

Welcome, and be ready to kiss a bunch of money goodbye before too long.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 5, 2010)

barry1me... which one did you get?

I was deciding between the same two headlamps... The ZL H501w is on its way now... I went with the warm flood because that seems way more useful for a headlamp (for me). If I need to see further away, I will use my 2xAA Quark Neutral... 

I am hoping the Quark/ZL combo works the way I hope.


----------

